# Recommendations M50d2 Tohatsu.



## pjpoppet (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi guys, just an Aussie here, looking for some advice here from the gurus, I have Bulls Bay 151 currently running a 10.4 x 13 inch alloy solas amita, Engine is mounted all the way down, cav plate is about 2 inches below hull line as it blows out if any higher, (and still blows out just not as bad), Hull dry weight is 700 lbs and full load is 1300lbs, I can currently hit 31ish mph gps on a good day, the stern seems to be bogged down, i.e. no lift, holeshot though is incredible, pops up really well, I can get to 5750rpm although the last 300ish rpm does nothing except use more fuel, can anyone recommend a prop for me, I've had the hull re-rated to accept a 70hp, thinking of going down that route versus repropping. thanks in advance.


----------



## pjpoppet (Feb 20, 2015)

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## pjpoppet (Feb 20, 2015)

I know I'm new but surely someones owned a Tohatsu before.


----------



## pjpoppet (Feb 20, 2015)

pjpoppet said:


> I know I'm new but surely someones owned a Tohatsu before.


 Current height.


----------

